# Recommended Brands for Quality Lathe Files?



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

I think that I’m done with the files that they sell at Horrible Freight. I have worn out ALL of my files.

I file finishes on 1018, 1045, 4140 (chromoly) steel on my lathe workpieces. I rarely do machine work with materials other than steel, BUT I do a fair amount of brazing, & I file down the excess brass there.

I may segregate the files that I use for brass.

Any recommendations for quality files? I am going to buy a 14” bastard, a 12” semi-smooth (second cut), & a medium or large round bastard file.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2021)

Nicholsen


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2021)

I do not like the way lathe files perform, I much rather like a flat bastard cut file for lathe work, either 10 or 12"


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I do not like the way lathe files perform, I much rather like a flat bastard cut file for lathe work, either 10 or 12"



I have never tried a lathe file that I aware of. I have bought flat, round, half-round & triangular.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

Candidates:

This one maybe Made in Mexico:









						Nicholson® 08832N - 14" Rectangular American Pattern Single Cut Milled Bastard File
					

14" Rectangular American Pattern Single Cut Milled Bastard File - Part Number 08832N (NIC/08832N) by Nicholson. Available in Hand Tools Department at www.toolsid.com




					www.toolsid.com
				




I wonder how this model differs from the one above:



			https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/80757511


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2021)

!4 " would be unwieldly on a lathe the size of yours and also mine.  A necessary accessory to the file, is a handle, and railroad chalk to apply to the file to prevent "pinning" that is clogging the tooth spaces causing the file to load up and cause scratches to the finish.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

benmychree said:


> !4 " would be unwieldly on a lathe the size of yours and also mine.  A necessary accessory to the file, is a handle, and railroad chalk to apply to the file to prevent "pinning" that is clogging the tooth spaces causing the file to load up and cause scratches to the finish.



Good idea on the chalk. I have plenty of handles.

So I am going to start with a 12” flat bastard. Should I get a double cut?

I have only seen Nicholson files that are made in Mexico. Is that okay?


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

I bought an open box “Nicholson 03764N Flat File American Rectangular 12 inch” for $18.76 delivered.

I will wait to buy the rest in case any more recommendations come in.

BTW I use my file card a lot. It looks to have SS bristles.

I am definitely going to segregate my files. E.g., “steel only”, “bronze only”.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2021)

Double cut files are only for rough shaping work at the bench, I hardly ever use them, and then only for the roughest sort of work.  About Mexico, I do not know, but they certainly have to be better than Chinese manufacture.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I bought an open box “Nicholson 03764N Flat File American Rectangular 12 inch” for $18.76 delivered.
> 
> I will wait to buy the rest in case any more recommendations come in.


How many for the price?


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

benmychree said:


> How many for the price?



I got one file for $18.76. Includes tax & shipping. Open box & no warranty.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Double cut files are only for rough shaping work at the bench, I hardly ever use them, and then only for the roughest sort of work.  About Mexico, I do not know, but they certainly have to be better than Chinese manufacture.



Hopefully Nicholson is keeping up their good name.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a few of those flat  bastards , along with the round MF's .


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a few of those flat  bastards , along with the round MF's .



MF = “medium fine”?


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

What file do you guys use to bring your lathe work in the last thou or last few tenths? 

Or to beautify a poor finish? I am usually unsatisfied with the finish (on steel workpieces) from both carbide & HSS cutters.

I will use 60 or 80 grit emery cloth, but that makes for a lot of cleaning afterwards (removing grit from the ways & everywhere else).


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2021)

I just have them in buckets .


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

I just bought a NOS Nicholson 08737N which is a 12” flat single cut bastard for $15.26 delivered. Made in Mexico.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 16, 2021)

Pferd.
Just picked up one for $11 delivered. 
Also Simonds.  Picked up two Simonds black Maxi Multi Kut 10" with handles off of eBay for $18 delivered.  They seem to be real nice albeit somewhat aggressive.  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-SIMONDS-BLACK-MAXI-MULTI-KUT-10-FLAT-SPEC-FILES-SINGLE-DOUBLE-CUT-W-HANDLES/301223944085?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649​


----------



## sycle1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pferd here as well.
Nicholson used to be good, and are still miles better than Chinesium.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

Last file purchase for now: a Nicholson 12134 (12” single cut bastard round) for $15.79 delivered.


----------



## mikey (Jan 17, 2021)

Erik, lathe files, AKA long angle files are handy. Lathe files are all single cut AFAIK. You are going to find that a long file (12-14") is unwieldly, at least for me. If the file is too long I tend to get my body (and clothing) too close to the chuck and work and that is not good. I prefer a 10" long fine cut lathe file. Although I own Nicholsons, I would suggest this one by Pferd. You asked which file to use to take off that last thou? This one will do it because it cuts light and even if you do your part.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 17, 2021)

mikey said:


> Erik, lathe files, AKA long angle files are handy. Lathe files are all single cut AFAIK. You are going to find that a long file (12-14") is unwieldly, at least for me. If the file is too long I tend to get my body (and clothing) too close to the chuck and work and that is not good. I prefer a 10" long fine cut lathe file. Although I own Nicholsons, I would suggest this one by Pferd. You asked which file to use to take off that last thou? This one will do it because it cuts light and even if you do your part.



I purchased from that link. That is an insane deal on a Pferd 17005!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 17, 2021)

Heck, I've got a whole case of em!    Although I'll probably won't even get through a 1/4 of that case in my lifetime.





I agree with Mike, 12" & 14" are way too long for my liking. The long angle lathe file I use in 10" but I pferd/use mostly 8" & some 6".


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 17, 2021)

Experts do tell - is not the *angle* of the single cut on files to use with lathes different to that for a regular file?


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 17, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I purchased from that link. That is an insane deal on a Pferd 17005!


So - then you were the one who ran them out of stock? !!


----------



## mikey (Jan 17, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> Experts do tell - is not the *angle* of the single cut on files to use with lathes different to that for a regular file?



Long angle files are typically cut to 45 degrees vs the usual 65 degrees found on regular files. This angle allows the file to cut well when stroked perpendicular to the work piece.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 17, 2021)

The last couple of Nicholson files, that I bought and were made in Mexico, made the HF ones look like premier files, they were such total junk, that after about 5 minutes of hand filing, they were as smooth as a baby a$$.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jan 21, 2021)

The only file I use at the lathe is a Nicholson lon angle lathe file.  I have no idea if it is any good for other filing tasks but it is great at the lathe.  I probably have 4 or 5 brand new wrapped in paper.  They were purchased before Nicholson sourced from off-shore.


----------

